# Where is the iSight for MacPros ?



## Satcomer (Oct 24, 2007)

Well where are the iSights for Mac Pros? Apple I would love to pay more money for a shinny new MAc Pro but I am disturbed that Apple has ignored Mac Pros that want to have video conferencing.  

Also the Apple Displays are almost a 2 year old technology and after the iSight environmental flap Mac Pro users have to Ebay for old overpriced used external iSights.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 24, 2007)

> Where is the iSight for MacPros



On eBay.

I don't know if I could see them putting an iSight into their displays, as it would be useless for a second display, or a laptop external display. However, I would expect that they would have an external one. Regarding the external iSight, they could just be trying to push PowerPC users onto Intel machines.

You're not locked out of video-conferencing on a Mac Pro, however. Your firewire-linked camcorder will work just fine, as well as several third-party webcams.


----------



## aicul (Oct 31, 2007)

eric2006 said:
			
		

> they could just be trying to push PowerPC users onto Intel machines.


did you forget that the Mactel MacPro's still don't have an iSight ?


----------



## Qion (Oct 31, 2007)

aicul said:


> did you forget that the Mactel MacPro's still don't have an iSight ?



Where would you like them to put it? On the front of the grill? Hidden inside the CD tray?


----------



## Gnomo (Oct 31, 2007)

I feel your pain.  No iSight for my Mac mini either.  :'(


----------



## aicul (Oct 31, 2007)

Qion said:


> Where would you like them to put it? On the front of the grill? Hidden inside the CD tray?



I think you took my comment out of context, it was a reply to a comment made by another member...

But since you ask why not bluetooth?


----------



## Qion (Oct 31, 2007)

aicul said:


> I think you took my comment out of context, it was a reply to a comment made by another member...
> 
> But since you ask why not bluetooth?



Hehe, sorry. I didn't mean to take anything out of context.  

I am of the opinion, however, that buyers of the Mac Mini (a stripped down computer for cost efficiency) or the Mac Pro (an expensive, professionally-aimed workstation) should be alright with buying a 3rd party device. 

...or just buying an iMac.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 31, 2007)

They should just put an iSight on the Apple Displays. Like on the laptops.


----------



## aicul (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats a nice thought, my preference would go for an iSightExpress that is wifi connected.


----------



## icemanjc (Nov 1, 2007)

That would be nice, but you still need a power source. It would almost work nice as a security camera then.


----------



## aicul (Nov 1, 2007)

Lets be environmental, wind-up key-spring, solar or maybe the gerble running in the cartwheel.


----------



## fryke (Nov 1, 2007)

Btw.: We had a poll, Mactel wasn't an accepted term.  -> http://macosx.com/forums/apple-news-rumors-discussion/224488-what-call-them.html


----------

